

Ending Affirmative Action - EGreg
http://www.economist.com/news/leaders/21576662-governments-should-be-colour-blind-time-scrap-affirmative-action?spc=scode&spv=xm&ah=9d7f7ab945510a56fa6d37c30b6f1709

======
EGreg
I would surmise that the "disadvantage" these days is much more correlated to
the family income, so the real "affirmative action" should be in the form of
scholarships to help those from poorer households based on their achievement.

If you take a rich black kid and a poor asian kid for instance, who was more
disadvantaged? Affirmative action seems to be more about meeting quotas at
schools than about disadvantage.

